# ZHP air question



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm wondering what type of air I should put in my ZHP's tires. Since the ZHP is a completely separate model in the BMW line, I assume that I need to use some special ZHP air, or something? I'd hate to put the same air into the ZHP tires that you would use in an Escort or Accord. That just wouldn't be right. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Do a search on this, we have discussed this many times :lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I'd say the ZHP requires a lot of hot air.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

I think the part number for ZHP air is 85-3-56-82-22

It goes for 93.87 a cylinder, and is not covered under warranty

In true German fashion, one cylinder is only good for three tires


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

johnlew said:


> I'd say the ZHP requires a lot of hot air.


That's true, only hot air will work. Remember that during winter you have to heat up your air or better yet put the hot air during warmer months.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> I think the part number for ZHP air is 85-3-56-82-22
> 
> It goes for 93.87 a cylinder, and is not covered under warranty
> 
> In true German fashion, one cylinder is only good for three tires


 :rofl: :rofl:

Hey what about the space saver spare. Do we need some type of "smaller" zhp air for it :eeps:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

mppaz said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey what about the space saver spare. Do we need some type of "smaller" zhp air for it :eeps:


You just use a smaller cylinder but I don't remember what the part number is, anybody?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

mppaz said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey what about the space saver spare. Do we need some type of "smaller" zhp air for it :eeps:


OMG, I hadn't even thought of that!!! All this time, I've had the larger ZHP air in the spare. I've heard that the ZHP spare uses smaller molecules. Is this true, guys?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

ff, do you have special ZHP oil? :eeps:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> ff, do you have special ZHP oil? :eeps:


oh $hit.... please tell me you're kidding? Next, I suppose you'll tell me that I have to use some fancy ZHP windshield washer fluid? The last thing I want to do is hurt my pretty little ZHP.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> oh $hit.... please tell me you're kidding? Next, I suppose you'll tell me that I have to use some fancy ZHP windshield washer fluid? The last thing I want to do is hurt my pretty little ZHP.


What ? You didn't buy the special ZHP washer fluid ? :tsk:

any other fluid would void warranty. 

Go and get some before it's too late.

:angel:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

ff said:


> oh $hit.... please tell me you're kidding? Next, I suppose you'll tell me that I have to use some fancy ZHP windshield washer fluid? The last thing I want to do is hurt my pretty little ZHP.


I would run and check with your dealer, remember that your car has 20HP more...
:rofl:


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

After checking the p/n, ZHP air is EXACTLY the same as other 330is. But I swear when I used my mounted M135 as a scuba tank (as all true ZHP owners do, alleviating the need for any balast) The air felt sportier. Also my salesperson told me it was 35% more airy on inhalation, yet 8% easier to breathe out.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> What ? You didn't buy the special ZHP washer fluid ? :tsk:
> 
> any other fluid would void warranty.


In an emergency you can use BMW distilled water until you can find the ZHP washer fluid.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I heard the ZHP washere fluid has been backordered for quite a while now so NO parts dept has it in USA. Now you're in trouble:rofl:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> In an emergency you can use BMW distilled water until you can find the ZHP washer fluid.


I tried some ZHP washer fluid in my 330Ci and felt a noticeable increase in performance. At least 7-10hp by the butt dyno. I think all the E46Fanatics are buying the ZHP washer fluid for their rides, depleting BMW's warehouses.

Conforti better come out with his Shark Injector for the 325/330s soon or ZHP washer fluid will be in short supply for the forseeable future.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

FF, with all these special ZHP items, you might be better off just getting rid of the car!!!






you can send it to me, if you want to :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

did you use the special ZHP tool to change your clock time this weekend???

Not using this tool can also void your warranty


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> What ? You didn't buy the special ZHP washer fluid ? :tsk:
> 
> any other fluid would void warranty.
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:

It took me ~ 3 weeks to find a local gas station that carried *ZHP Certified Premium Unleaded *


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

And I thought my questions were stupid.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> The fluid resevoir can be flushed, but the special ZHP washer fluid hoses have to be replaced every 6 months or 500 squirts, whichever comes first. Since you've tainted the system you'd better replace those hoses ASAP.




Did I mess up by getting the "regular" all weather mats :dunno: Please tell me it will be ok :banghead:


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

This subject was touched on a year ago in E46Fanatics, read through the thread to see UUC's opinions on performance air...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13123


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Did I mess up by getting the "regular" all weather mats :dunno: Please tell me it will be ok :banghead:


It's OK as long as you only wear your ZHP shoes in the car. You did get those I hope :slap:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mppaz said:


> It's OK as long as you only wear your ZHP shoes in the car. You did get those I hope :slap:


I do have them but 85% fo the time I drive barefoot so I can absorb the ZHP kharma directly into my system :str8pimpi


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> I do have them but 85% fo the time I drive barefoot so I can absorb the ZHP kharma directly into my system :str8pimpi


Yep, I usually don't wear my ZHP driving gloves for the same reason. That fuzzy steering wheel just feels sooo good. :thumbup:


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, seriously. What is this ZHP?


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

johnlew said:


> I'd say the ZHP requires a lot of hot air.


Well written, very funny.

Jay


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> The fluid resevoir can be flushed, but the special ZHP washer fluid hoses have to be replaced every 6 months or 500 squirts, whichever comes first. Since you've tainted the system you'd better replace those hoses ASAP.


I did notice that the hoses were looking a little worn, in that there was some dust on them. I think the dust slows the car down quite a bit. Not only does it increase wind resistance, but it also adds to the weight of the car. This is not good.



Dr. Phil said:


> Did I mess up by getting the "regular" all weather mats :dunno: Please tell me it will be ok :banghead:


That was the first thing my sales guy warned me about. If your's didn't, I'd report him to BMW headquarters for prosecution.



Drag'nGT said:


> Okay, seriously. What is this ZHP?


It's a new package for the 330i developed entirely by the marketing team at BMWAG. It's the first package that required no input or new parts/materials from the engineering team. :rofl:


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

ff said:


> It's a new package for the 330i developed entirely by the marketing team at BMWAG. It's the first package that required no input or new parts/materials from the engineering team. :rofl:


The rumor I heard is that mid year the ZHP model will be changed to ZMP. This should enhance the overall appeal of this new model as most people will mistake the M for motorsport not marketing :eeps: .


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Drag'nGT said:


> Okay, seriously. What is this ZHP?


ZSP = *S*port *P*ackage
ZPP = *P*remium *P*ackage
ZHP = *H*igh-performance *P*ackage


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> ZSP = *S*port *P*ackage
> ZPP = *P*remium *P*ackage
> ZHP = *H*igh-performance *P*ackage


ZOSHP = *O*nly *S*lightly *H*igher-performance *P*ackage


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Did I mess up by getting the "regular" all weather mats :dunno: Please tell me it will be ok :banghead:


Ah $*it! I took the all weather mats out of the 325i and put them in the ZHP after I got it home. No wonder it feels slower! If I switch the mats back to the factory ZHP mats (given to me by the dealer, very hush hush) do you think the car will regain some of its prerformance? Or do I need to take it to the dealer to reset the ZHP-ODB II?

Wished I had my 318i back, so much easier to deal with...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LouT said:


> Ah $*it! I took the all weather mats out of the 325i and put them in the ZHP after I got it home. No wonder it feels slower! If I switch the mats back to the factory ZHP mats (given to me by the dealer, very hush hush) do you think the car will regain some of its prerformance? Or do I need to take it to the dealer to reset the ZHP-ODB II?


Just disconnect the battery for a few minutes and it will forget all those non-ZHP-parts settings.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> Just disconnect the battery for a few minutes and it will forget all those non-ZHP-parts settings.


:rofl:

Ok Nick


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I put ZHP air (straight out of bicycle pump) into my car this weekend as my PSI's were in the low 20's...yikes...I estimate about 20 more HP now!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ok Nick


That's 'knock :angel:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> I put ZHP air (straight out of bicycle pump) into my car this weekend as my PSI's were in the low 20's...yikes...I estimate about 20 more HP now!


That better have been a ZHP bicycle pump, otherwise it's just regular air that you're putting in to those tires. And isn't ZHP air good for 1.25 hp per psi?


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

operknockity said:


> That better have been a ZHP bicycle pump, otherwise it's just regular air that you're putting in to those tires. And isn't ZHP air good for 1.25 hp per psi?


Ahh, unfortunately not a ZHP pump but it WAS blessed by ZHP priest...so I think I'm OK!

:rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> Ahh, unfortunately not a ZHP pump but it WAS blessed by ZHP priest...so I think I'm OK!
> 
> :rofl:


Hmmmm. Born-again-ZHP-pumped air is only good for 1.1 hp per psi. Not as good as real ZHP air from a real ZHP pump, but still better than the everyday air us mortals use.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

So what is the final concensus on the air issue? I'd like to really know since a certain 'fester thinks my rims are too :bling: and he also says they weigh too much. I was considering dropping the air down to 35lbs instead of the 45lbs to 'lighten them up' a bit. So? Verdict??


----------

